# what type of slingshot?



## lenwhitney (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi, I'm just getting into the hobby and am wondering, what type of slingshot to consider. I have, in the distant past, used the "wrist-rocket" type and am wondering what, besides the obvious difference of the wrist brace is the difference between this type and the simpler non braced type?...I'd like your opinions before I buy.


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

simple its got to be a scout from flippin out with out a shadow of a doubt


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm going to agree with chunky guy. I don't have Mr Master's Scout (w 3G forktips). But he has those nifty *'starter' kits* for adults and children. I'm not certain which category I fall in yet :cookie: I missed out on the *Limited Ed Lime*. My bad. But he's still got them in *hunter orange*, *double black*, *original green*, and *desert sand*. Pretty cool. I'm now waiting for them to come in *periwinkle*.

Just kidding. But I'd check out the Scout. I'm sure he'd be happy to answer any questions you might have.

I'm seriously thinking about going for the 3-pack deal, and getting a couple of friends started--whether they want to or not. Kicking and screaming comes to mind. I can be very persuasive :yeahright: Misery wants some company out here in the Sonoran Desert.

PS to AC: Can we please get some more emotis. We don't have enough to cover my entertainment needs.


----------



## spearoj (Jan 6, 2013)

PS2 from A+


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Also think about your grip preference.

Hammer grip or finger/thumb support?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Hathcock Target Sniper from Bill Hays at Pocket Predator .A Long bow with top slots from Wing shooter


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

So I think I already have a bad case o S.A.D. (Slingshot Acquisition Disorder). I already have a Yo Slingshots WSB, mostly for my son

(sort of), a SRS by Wing Shooter (just got it today, and it's awesome), and a Flippinout Scout. I dig them all! Oh, I also have a Pocket Predator Hathcock Target Sniper on it's way.

Not a bad addiction to have. I even got my wife out shooting with me yesterday! She's already super hot, and she just got hotter! Hot chick with a slingshot...does it get any better! I'm a lucky guy! :naughty:


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

the chunkapult man said:


> simple its got to be a scout from flippin out with out a shadow of a doubt


Yes, a Scout is a great choice.

An A+ PS2 would be great as well.

I was a wrist brace shooter for decades - up until not much more than a year ago as a matter of fact.

Now when I pick up my folding wrist braced slingshot, I notice that it does not line up in the proper shooting position.

These no wrist braced slingshots are actually easier to shoot more accurately than most wrist braced slings.

They are more compact as well, thus more portable and pocketable.


----------

